# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie...maar niet vanwege overgewicht.

## Elke

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben van plan een lipo te laten doen en niet omdat ik te zwaar ben, maar omdat ik last heb van veel plaatselijk vet...op de buik en maag, verder ben i niet dik/vet.
Mijn lengte is 1.82 cm. en mijn gewicht is 80 kilo.'
Nu is het zo dat ik bijna niets meer aan kan, broeken en rokken, door die dikke buik/maag. Als ik een maat groter koop dan kan ik dat aan, maar zit het op de heupen en billen weer veel te wijd.  :EEK!:  geen gezicht en ga me daar dan erg ongelukkig door voelen.
Nu ben ik al een poosje opzoek naar een geschikte kliniek en arts en ben uit gekomen bij de Parkkliniek (dokter Guillon) en bij Silhouet (dokter Duijsters).
Van dokter Duijsters kan ik weinig tot niets vinden op internet.
wie kan mij verder informeren over dokter Duijsters en wie is ervarings deskundige en wil die ervaring met mij delen? 

B.v.d en de groetjes Elke

----------


## madelon

Dr. Pascal Duijsters is de eigenaar van Silhouet, ze hebben sinds kort ook een vestiging in Weert erbij, dus het zal wel goed zitten. Ze doen heel veel lipo sucties en ze hebben de Vaser. Heb hier ook al veel over gelezen.

----------


## Katja

wat is dat joh.. de vaser techniek ofsoiets :S

----------


## Emma26

Elke, meteen doen die lipo aan je buik/maag. Ik heb het bijna 3 weken geleden laten doen bij de Wellnesskliniek in Genk en ben superblij. M'n lichaam is nu weer in verhouding.

----------

